# Flight



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 12, 2012)

POSSIBLE SPOILERS*

I just watched this last night and I have to say this was a very emotional movie. From the commercial, it seemed like a very casual movie (casual compared to the action movies I normally watch) but there was a lot of "dark" in that movie (not a racist comment!!!) It's funny because it reminded me of a thread I posted earlier about how much violence should I have in a book. And this movie had a lot of drugs, alcoholism, and other things like that. And it got me thinking: Yes they could have made this movie and taken out a lot of that stuff but it wouldn't have been done to the same degree. Because the MC was so addicted to alcohol and cocaine it made the emotional impact so much stronger. If you haven't seen this movie I really recommend seeing it.


----------

